# Eggs broken



## Sharl (Aug 30, 2021)

My hen who lives in a airy mated and laid three eggs in nest. This is her 2nd clutch with same make. She is a fantastic mum sitting on nest regularly. But this morning I went out and two eggs out of nest broken on bottom cage and one egg left in nest with a hole in it. Hen was sitting on her favourite perch. What do you think may have happened and what should I do noe


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*Talk Budgies does not condone colony breeding in an aviary due to the inherent risks and dangers.
Individual Breeding Cages - Why is this so Important?

I strongly suggest you remove ALL nest boxes from the aviary as well as any other items in the aviary which could be used as a nesting site.

Budgies are much healthier and happier if they are NOT bred.

Why are you allowing your budgies to breed?
If this egg would have been from the hen's second clutch, how long has it been since the last clutch?
How many budgies do you have and what is the ratio of males to females?
How large is this aviary?
Is it indoors or outdoors?
Are you certain the two budgies which mated are not related to one another? 
How old are those two birds?
What have you done with the offspring from the previous clutch?
What type of diet are you feeding your budgies?*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

